# Pippy



## Cee Gee (Apr 21, 2020)

I was looking back in facebook posts and found this. It is me looking after my little Pippy. Hope the link works.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=747517878597347


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh you're going to have a big fan for this video with our resident bird lover, the lovely @Ruthanne


----------



## toffee (Apr 21, 2020)

nice vid cee gee.....why the bottom wash ?


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 21, 2020)

toffee said:


> nice vid cee gee.....why the bottom wash ?



Thanks Toffee...Pippy had suffered a couple of illnesses where I had to give him meds with a dropper and we got to him letting me handle him with total confidence.  The meds made his poo a bit sloppy and it stuck to his feathers around his bum hence he needed cleaning often.. Pippy finally lost his fight after another bout of illness and died peacfully in my hand. Loosing him caused me real emotional distress.
The vid is actually 10 yrs old and I came across it while searching for something else


----------

